# refilling CNG tanks



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know of a compiled list, or even an individual listing by state of places to refill CNG tanks. I''m interested in locations from Chesapeake Bay to Miami. We''ll also be hitting the Bahamas, but not sure if CNG can be found there...may have to rely on the propane grill!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out the Maptech Crusing Guides. They have one that is titled "Atlantic Coast". Not as many listings as the more regionalized guides (e.g. "Chesapeake Bay") but covers a larger area. 

For the ports listed it will tell you what marinas are available - and whether the marina has gas, diesel, propane, CNG, etc.

I don''t know for sure - but I don''t think Bermuda has CNG. However, if you carry 2 20 lb canisters of CNG that should get you about 40 hrs of burn time... more than acceptable if you are only out of the country for a brief period. I''d also suggest getting a pressure cooker - cut''s down on fuel consumption.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

STORMER:
Is it true that you only get about 1 hour per pound fron CNG? Seems awfully low, compared to the 2 or more hrs/lb I get from LPG. What kind of stove, etc.?
Regards,
Gord


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go to corpbrothers.com they have a list by state for CNG refill stations. 

John


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

While the cooking time with CNG may be half of what it is with Propane, CNG is 10 times safer.


----------



## wcshedd (Nov 14, 2001)

The Corp Bros. list is pretty good although a few of the spots shown no longer are there or no longer handle CNG. The gas company in Ft. Pierce and in Jacksonville use CNG in their truck fleets and can fill your cylinder. I carry two cylinders since it is so chancy about finding a readily available refill. You cannot get CNG in the Bahamas. Although I love the safety factor of CNG I am going to switch to LPG this fall before we start for the islands. We will be away longer than two tanks will last. To that point I have found that a tank (filled to 2250 psi) will last about a month in our cruising style which includes going out sometimes, but mostly cooking on the boat. The oven is the biggest user.
Maybe if you are going to use Cng you should consider buying my cylinders.


----------

